# I Need Your Two Cents on this Center Mount Firebox from Lone Star Grillz....



## mds23 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking to buy what would be what I think the best of both worlds for grilling AND smoking in the product below.  However, it is their new product, and so it's been hard to find anyone with comments on it specifically, let alone other center mount fire box smoker / grills.

Obviously, temperature control, and obtaining a 225 temp seems like it will be a challenge, but Chris assures me that can be controlled with size of fire, and if need be a water pan placed on the firebox.  He also said that will help with any flareups.

I was concerned about the placement of the smoke stack as well (down by the bottom grate...won't all the smoke go straight up the stack before getting to the top shelf?).

I would LOVE peoples comments on whether they think this will be a good purchase.

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/Square-Smokers---Grills.html

Thanks!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 24, 2012)

I've found in the world of BBQ, 99% of the purchases are emotional. Good or bad never really comes into play.

Now as far as the design, as long as it's holds heat well and had the capacity you need I say go for it. Then report back to us with lots of q-view


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lone Star Grillz makes a good product I have seen them first hand.  I and sure you would be happy with this purchase.  Here in Houston there is pleanty to choose from and I think they are near the top of the list.


----------



## mds23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  As the Lone Star also has a propane assist, for starting as well as temp control, I think it really may be the best bang for the buck for right now.  Of course it would be nice to have just one, lets say a Jambo, but it seems a bit more limited than what I am looking for (and I don't want 3 units just do everything).

So, now, all I need is the firm ground to place it on!


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

mds23, curious if you actually purchased the square grill and smoker.  I found myself researching it as well and sounds good, but was wondering if it performs as advertised.


----------

